# toolcat ground speed while plowing/blowing



## excav8ter (Oct 7, 2009)

Hey all, just wondering how fast a toolcat moves while blowing snow? I have a Takeuchi tl 130 ctl with a 6 foot blower (non high flow) and it works great. My problem is that I have picked up the plowing and blowing at the subdivision where I live. Currently there are 5 associations with in the master association but there are only 20 condo units/driveways. I usually put about 8 miles on my truck when i plow the roads and then i get my track loader out and blow the snow off the edge of the roads to cut down on the drifting problems we have. So my thoughts are of getting a toolcat with a blower and a plow in stead of using my pick up. I would also be roading to other sites and blowing piles back. The other option I have is trading my TL 130 in and buy a bobcat t650 high flow that I can use all year but have to trailer it from site to site. Our subdivision is also a golfcourse/country club community so it is quite spread out. I also should mention that i would probably put a back plow on the toolcat to drag the drive ways out to the road and then blow the piles out into the grass.

Please give me your thoughts.

Thanks, Ben


----------



## WMHLC (Jul 31, 2005)

You should talk to jon Geer, he has a used one for sell and it's got everything you need. He is in grand rapids Michigan. Do a search under his name and it will come up.


----------



## GPS (Jun 27, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/profile?user=SelectService#g/u

Some videos on his (I believe) youtube channel


----------



## GPS (Jun 27, 2008)

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=82427

His ad for sale


----------



## Jon Geer (Jan 21, 2002)

WMHLC;839717 said:


> You should talk to jon Geer, he has a used one for sell and it's got everything you need. He is in grand rapids Michigan. Do a search under his name and it will come up.





GPS;839723 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/profile?user=SelectService#g/u
> 
> Some videos on his (I believe) youtube channel





GPS;839724 said:


> http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=82427
> 
> His ad for sale


Thanks Guys !!!!!:waving:


----------



## excav8ter (Oct 7, 2009)

Thanks guys, i believe i talked to jon already. Their unit is pretty much what i was thunking but its not highflow. I also think the back plow is a little big for the frame to handle. I am also hoping to find an 08 or newer. Thanks though. Any idea how they do for ground speed while blowing. I can only imagine that the highflow will allow it to move a little faster than a CTL.


----------



## Jon Geer (Jan 21, 2002)

excav8ter;840054 said:


> Thanks guys, i believe i talked to jon already. Their unit is pretty much what i was thunking but its not highflow. I also think the back plow is a little big for the frame to handle. I am also hoping to find an 08 or newer. Thanks though. Any idea how they do for ground speed while blowing. I can only imagine that the highflow will allow it to move a little faster than a CTL.


I believe the frame can handle the rear plow just fine. We have modified our unit to have an excellent ground speed while blowing as well as a very good travel speed. We have designed our unit to be a production powerhouse. You will be hard pressed to find a unit as productive as ours, especially for the price on the complete package.  My guy plowed 125 drives in 6 hours with this unit, so you have to answer your own question.

Jon


----------



## Grass Master (Feb 17, 2008)

Our '09 high flo toolcat usually pushes a 60" bobcat blower 3 to 3.5 mph on fresh snow. Obviously slower if the snow is hard it moves slower, we use ours to plow windrows once they get too tall along sidewalks.


----------



## excav8ter (Oct 7, 2009)

Grass Master;840253 said:


> Our '09 high flo toolcat usually pushes a 60" bobcat blower 3 to 3.5 mph on fresh snow. Obviously slower if the snow is hard it moves slower, we use ours to plow windrows once they get too tall along sidewalks.


Thanks Grass Master, do you think a 6' blower would be ok on a toolcat or maybe even a 7'. We have a 5' and a 6' currently on our CTL's. And they work great, what I want is one unit that I can put a front plow, backplow and snowblower on. I think the toolcat is it. I have plowed for so many years that I want to try something different. The development where I live is perfect for this type of unit.


----------



## excav8ter (Oct 7, 2009)

Jon Geer;840081 said:


> I believe the frame can handle the rear plow just fine. We have modified our unit to have an excellent ground speed while blowing as well as a very good travel speed. We have designed our unit to be a production powerhouse. You will be hard pressed to find a unit as productive as ours, especially for the price on the complete package. My guy plowed 125 drives in 6 hours with this unit, so you have to answer your own question.
> 
> Jon


Ill give you a call jon. I maybe able to come out this week to look at your toolcat.


----------



## Grass Master (Feb 17, 2008)

As long as the toolcat's hydraulics can meet the requirements of the blower, a 7 footer would be fine. Ours has had its issues but the guys wouldn't be without one now. I'm not sure I would spring for bobcat V plow, as they are so small, I'd look seriously at a box first.


----------



## excav8ter (Oct 7, 2009)

Grass Master;841365 said:


> As long as the toolcat's hydraulics can meet the requirements of the blower, a 7 footer would be fine. Ours has had its issues but the guys wouldn't be without one now. I'm not sure I would spring for bobcat V plow, as they are so small, I'd look seriously at a box first.


I have heard other guys say that they are using a Blizzard plow but I am not sure which model.


----------



## Jon Geer (Jan 21, 2002)

excav8ter;841619 said:


> I have heard other guys say that they are using a Blizzard plow but I am not sure which model.


810SS Blizzard

Jon


----------



## excav8ter (Oct 7, 2009)

Jon Geer;841626 said:


> 810SS Blizzard
> 
> Jon


Thanks Jon. Do you use one on your toolcat?


----------



## Jon Geer (Jan 21, 2002)

excav8ter;841630 said:


> Thanks Jon. Do you use one on your toolcat?


I have used one. They are a very productive unit. Although I like the blower, it dispenses the snow relatively where I want it, and I do not have piles at my approaches.

Jon


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

excav8ter;841619 said:


> I have heard other guys say that they are using a Blizzard plow but I am not sure which model.


8611SS, you won't be sorry.

You will be sorry with the 810SS.


----------

